# peach



## jmurray (Sep 10, 2013)

[attachment=30762][attachment=30761]Last year i removed a peach tree from a friends yard. wasnt a big tree, 20 or so years old. i repurposed some limbs, and saved a 4 foot section (8 inch diameter) of the trunk that carried into the crotch. 

it sat in my shop for 13 months and tonite i went at it with my circular and band saw, and came up with some pieces i like. and it smelled amazing, but...

its still wet, dont have a meter, so dont know how wet. i dont do this often so i dont have anchorseal. ive heard guys complain about candle wax. so my question is.

do i have to seal it, being a year since it fell. its all cut into 1.5x1.5. id envisioned turning kitchen utensil handles from fruit trees. if sealing is a must , can i do candle or parafin and expect it to work. 

finally. how long till i can turn this.

pic is of the big chunk i was able to get from the Y


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 10, 2013)

Fruit woods are very prone to cracking and checking. Being that it is still wet I would anchor seal it or it will crack as it dries. If you can cut the pith out of it that would be advisable also.


----------



## jmurray (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm familiar with the term, but not sure exactly in this piece what part is pith. Can I set the pith in an oven? Other than that I'm gona wax it and wait , well maybe turn a a little firsts


----------



## jmurray (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Dave. I did start with a rip down th middle. I'm a trial and error type, it was fun cutting that little log up so any salvageable pieces are a plus. I think I'm gonna try out some of the scrap on the barbeque! . 


quote='goslin99' pid='109569' dateline='1378816043']


jmurray said:


> I'm familiar with the term, but not sure exactly in this piece what part is pith. Can I set the pith in an oven? Other than that I'm gona wax it and wait , well maybe turn a a little firsts



I'm sure there's some good terminology out there to help, but I dont know where its located, so I'll briefly comment. The pith is the very center of the growth rings. Wood shrinks around the pith, so the outer rings can bust if you dont cut it out. So when you process the wood you dont want to include the pith in any blank. A lot of the time you can split it right down the pith and it will give enough relief that it will keep the piece from busting. If this is call blank size, you might be ok, but wax them to help prevent checking from the ends. Ive only been doing this a couple years, so there are others that can give you much more in depth info. Just trying to help.

Good luck!
[/quote]


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 10, 2013)

Greg is right- fruit wood s can be a problem- either seal and dry slow or Dean Jordan steams/boils them and has success. look under his name there is a thread about it.


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 10, 2013)

jmurray said:


> Last year i removed a peach tree from a friends yard. wasnt a big tree, 20 or so years old. i repurposed some limbs, and saved a 4 foot section (8 inch diameter) of the trunk that carried into the crotch.
> 
> it sat in my shop for 13 months and tonite i went at it with my circular and band saw, and came up with some pieces i like. and it smelled amazing, but...
> 
> ...



Certainly nothing wrong with using candle wax, it's just a lot more hassle than AS. If you got it, use it.


----------



## Patrude (Sep 12, 2013)

jmurray said:


> Last year i removed a peach tree from a friends yard. wasnt a big tree, 20 or so years old. i repurposed some limbs, and saved a 4 foot section (8 inch diameter) of the trunk that carried into the crotch.
> 
> it sat in my shop for 13 months and tonite i went at it with my circular and band saw, and came up with some pieces i like. and it smelled amazing, but...
> 
> ...



 you could rough turn it, put it in a plastic bucket and cover it with the shavings. I do that often and it works for me.


----------



## dycmark (Sep 13, 2013)

I live in Erie and just had an "emergency need" for some anchor seal. (noted in my recent Coming Attractions post) Got mine direct from U-C COATINGS CORP. They are the manufacturer and they are in Buffalo. They were very very nice. I spoke with a girl named Christina. The prices you see on their site include shipping for you since you are on the east coast. Anchorseal 2 is only 23.50 for a quart. I expect you would have it the next day, Pittsburgh is probably still in that circle. (you will only get it that fast if you call in the order, they don't process web orders every day)

I will be in GreenTree during the day on Wednesday. I could even bring you a pint (probably enough to get those blocks coated i would think. a gallon is supposed to do 100sq feet. I only have anchorseal1 thought which is petroleum based. i needed that because it is thought that it performs a little better in very adverse conditions (like applying it in pouring rain). the new version is not petroleum based and is "greener" 

If you could find your way to Greentree I will be in the vicinity of the Olive Garden near the 376 exit from around 10:30 until around 3:00. (there is a data center located in that area, I have some server installs to do). If you want to PM me and I'll give you the details

Mark 

Mark


----------



## jmurray (Sep 14, 2013)

dycmark said:


> I live in Erie and just had an "emergency need" for some anchor seal. (noted in my recent Coming Attractions post) Got mine direct from U-C COATINGS CORP. They are the manufacturer and they are in Buffalo. They were very very nice. I spoke with a girl named Christina. The prices you see on their site include shipping for you since you are on the east coast. Anchorseal 2 is only 23.50 for a quart. I expect you would have it the next day, Pittsburgh is probably still in that circle. (you will only get it that fast if you call in the order, they don't process web orders every day)
> 
> I will be in GreenTree during the day on Wednesday. I could even bring you a pint (probably enough to get those blocks coated i would think. a gallon is supposed to do 100sq feet. I only have anchorseal1 thought which is petroleum based. i needed that because it is thought that it performs a little better in very adverse conditions (like applying it in pouring rain). the new version is not petroleum based and is "greener"
> 
> ...


Mark thanks so much for the offer. I sealed this one in wax already. Ordered a gallon for the future. If your ever hunting something be sure to let me know. I buy from a lot of mills in sw pa. I love our local trees.


----------



## myingling (Sep 14, 2013)

Been having realy good results with fruit wood especially plum wood I cut into call blanks soak in denatured alcohol (go to dollar store can buy big tube or small for a few bucks) few days remove let sit for day then wrap in paper change paper every day till dry Then wax end at least 1inch or 2 depending on length


----------

